# and from this class are tomorrows leaders...



## Alan Sweet (Nov 23, 2014)

An acquaintance of mine WAS a volunteer JV baseball coach ... until..

The school head master called all the coaches together..

"... parents concerned that some kids are not getting a chance to play... "
"... the coach hurt the child's feelings by telling them that were playing a position all wrong... "
"... we will play with the parents concerns and the child's self esteem in mind..."
"... a child was hurt when the ball hit them. The parents were so worried that they took the child to ER. Even though, it was just a bruise, we have to be more careful about the child's welfare.'
"... winning is not as important as the child's feelings... "

I, in all probability will be dead in the next 20-25 years, but i really feel sorry for any organization that would have people that grow up with the mind set developed with such crap. The coming generation has some life experiences ahead of them.

Can you imagine a company in which management is populated with such?
Can you imagine the success of any military operation with such leading them?
Can you imagine a country being protected by such?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Great Post 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2014)

Think we are there..... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2014)

I think this is crap, but the world we live in now. I really think this teaches our children all the wrong things.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jmurray (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank the hippies,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2014)

jmurray said:


> Thank the hippies,



Hold it I was a hippy- now I am a redneck crabby ol SOB. I think Churchill said it Best- "If you are not a liberal when you are young you have no heart- If you are not a conservative when you are old you have no Brain" 

Not that way with our grandsons coach- Told grandma we need to toughen him up so he can be a starter next year. he is 5' 2" 160 and hard as a rock- new rule be easy on gramps.................................

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Nov 23, 2014)

What will happen to them and America if they are faced with something like the Great Depression and then WWII . The stories I have been told by my Parents of what happen to them scared me. My Parents were building a small house themselves when the Depression hit and hit it did in just a few days. My Dad lost his job so they took some of his last pay plus some little savings bought a tarp and stretched it over the frame of what would have been the house bought a wood stove and lived in that for 4 years before World War II put him back to work . Much more but would take several pages to retell those stories.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jmurray (Nov 23, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Hold it I was a hippy- now I am a redneck crabby ol SOB. I think Churchill said it Best- "If you are not a liberal when you are young you have no heart- If you are not a conservative when you are old you have no Brain"
> 
> Not that way with our grandsons coach- Told grandma we need to toughen him up so he can be a starter next year. he is 5' 2" 160 and hard as a rock- new rule be easy on gramps.................................



No offense Mike.....or. peace man

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2014)

jmurray said:


> No offense Mike.....or. peace man



None taken. i do not like the way we are headed either. I am getting to be the past- it is the future. " I am worried about about the direction of the future generation" Aristotle...................


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 23, 2014)

I read in the paper where somewhere in southern California the community leaders voted to remove the swing sets from all city run parks and to regulate that all swing sets are banned from local schools and parks. The reason: kids were walking in front of other kids that were swinging and getting knocked on their butts. Sooooo... the solution is to ban swingsets. I hope my kids don't have kids because I am afraid theirs might be last generation with any hope of rational decision making left. Personally I think you can nearly always trace these sorts of absurd decisions back to the lawyers and our legal system that left the sanity tracks years ago.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> I read in the paper where somewhere in southern California the community leaders voted to remove the swing sets from all city run parks and to regulate that all swing sets are banned from local schools and parks. The reason: kids were walking in front of other kids that were swinging and getting knocked on their butts. Sooooo... the solution is to ban swingsets. I hope my kids don't have kids because I am afraid theirs might be last generation with any hope of rational decision making left. Personally I think you can nearly always trace these sorts of absurd decisions back to the lawyers and our legal system that left the sanity tracks years ago.



we used to call that evolution. Survival of the fittest and elimination of the dumbest!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## frankp (Nov 24, 2014)

Swingset bans are being driven by douchebag parents who sue schools and by insurers who don't want to keep paying to settle frivolous lawsuits. They have happened in WV and WA, though I haven't found anything in CA that has actually been implemented. Berkeley apparently did vote to put warning stickers on the swingsets...

As for the "future" most people grow out of the namby pamby phase when they realize the real world doesn't work that way. A few people continue to act like victims their whole lives but, for the most part, they are a small fraction of society and really only make their own lives worse and don't really impact the rest of us. 

I've certainly never seen any high school team where such behavior was encouraged but I haven't been everywhere. It's usually at the little league level or driven by one set of parents who think the world should be a "gentler" place. I usually just laugh at them when I meet them, but that's kind of rude. A reasonable level of thoughtful conversation usually works wonders and can either get the "concerned parent" to butt out or to take their child and their silliness somewhere else. It's been 10 years since I was a coach though, so things may have changed a bit.


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 24, 2014)

> Berkeley apparently did vote to put warning stickers on the swingsets...



Berzerkley is always good for a laugh. I can see it now..."A suit was filed in District Court today against Berzerkley School District by the parents of an 8 year old who was knocked down by another 8 year old swinging on a swing set. Reportedly the child of the plaintiffs went to the swing set to read a new warning sticker that had been placed on the swing set over the week end. The sticker was applied by the Berzerkley School Maintenance Dept under the direction of the superintendent. The sticker reads: 'WARNING: Swing sets are hazardous under California Prop 65. Children should be supervised at all times while swinging. No one should enter the hazardous areas designated below while other children are swinging.' The suit asks for $166million in damages, mental stress, and medical costs from the School District, the other 8 year old, the parents and grand parents of the 8 year old who was swinging at the time, the manufacturer of the swing set, the manufacturers who made the steel and the plastic used in the swing set, and God because the dirt under the swing set was dirty and hard. Nancy Pelosi has waded into the fray saying swing sets are demonic instruments of inequality and torture and should be banned from the earth. California Senator Babs Boxer has promised a full senate investigation to root out collusion and greed within the playground equipment industry. Apple Computers has donated $7million to research and design seat belts, air bags, and anti-collision warning devices for swing sets"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 24, 2014)

Sometimes, I think we should just quit work, take our kids out of school, build a bonfire in the backyard, sit around it holding hands and sing "Kumbya".

(Guess we should learn to sing Kumbya in Arabic.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2014)

Remember getting swinging in the swingset and launching out of it- Or a little older and ski jogging on the bumper of a car across town. Should have warning labels on bumpers not to do that. What about dirt clod/snow ball fights- Now those were safe sports!!!


----------



## SENC (Nov 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Remember getting swinging in the swingset and launching out of it- Or a little older and ski jogging on the bumper of a car across town. Should have warning labels on bumpers not to do that. What about dirt clod/snow ball fights- Now those were safe sports!!!


And learning about electricity by sticking your finger in a socket! Unless you were named Tony, it probably only took one lesson! Now, as I've just learned since we're doing a kitchen renovation, all electrical outlets being installed in NC are required to have the built-in tamper-proof "gates", which triples the cost, not to mention makes things a total PITA to plug anything in! How are my kids' s future kids going to learn about electricity?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> And learning about electricity by sticking your finger in a socket! Unless you were named Tony, it probably only took one lesson! Now, as I've just learned since we're doing a kitchen renovation, all electrical outlets being installed in NC are required to have the built-in tamper-proof "gates", which triples the cost, not to mention makes things a total PITA to plug anything in! How are my kids' s future kids going to learn about electricity?


In 8th grade shop class we made shockers - I am sure that is PC now!!
But come on now Henry- It's the government- They are here to help you- they know best!!! Besides that if you can't plug the appliance in- think of how much electricity you will save......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2014)

I detest child coddling and PC things in general... As such, I've dedicated a large portion of my life toward making PC enthusiasts as uncomfortable as possible. My children have witnessed and will continue to witness my efforts toward that end... If I'm lucky, they'll turn out to be as feral as their father.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## frankp (Nov 25, 2014)

I hate child proofing. It annoys the hell out of me and luckily I was mean enough about it my wife stopped arguing. So far my kids haven't done anything more stupid than writing on the walls with crayons. It really isn't that difficult to explain why you shouldn't drink bleach or put your finger/fork in a light socket. The coffee table bumpers are the worst. I had some friends that actually did that and I laughed my ass off. One of their kids still ended up busting his face even through the things. 

The only outlets required to have the gates in VA are the GFCI ones, and those are only required within 18 inches (I think) of sinks or water sources. I just installed some new ones when redoing our bathrooms and they truly suck. They're hard as hell to plug things into.


----------

